# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  "Q"-Tips & Vaseline.......???

## Sourdough

Seems like every time I go to town I buy two more of those water-proof match containers. So in the course of transitioning from winter packs to summer packs, I found about 15 of those things, and about 1/2 had the whistle & compass.

So I figured to turn the whistle ones into cotton ball/Vaseline containers. But I could not find my cotton ball inventory, so I cut about 60 Q-tips in half rolled them in Vaseline and packed them into the water-proof match containers.

It is a warm 53* above today so I am also stuffing the winter packs full of arctic clothing for storage, and re-painting the winter packs with two fresh coats of Gloss White. Which also acts as water-proofing.

----------


## crashdive123

If you use a lighter (or other flame) on the q-tips they should work fine.  Depending on how much Vaseline you put on them, it may be difficult to fluff them up enough to catch a spark.  Best to try it before you need it.

----------


## Sourdough

Good advise, each pack has several lighters, and several water-proof match containers, with self striking matches. I am phobic about being cold.

----------


## crashdive123

Me too.  Thinking about those nasty winters we have just gives me the shivers.

----------


## Rick

The Q Tip "sticks" are rolled paper so they should work great as kindling. Try kindling can sometimes be hard to find.

----------


## EdD270

Good idea, sourdough. Nice to find a use for things you wouldn't ordinarily carry.
I just put extra bandaids in my kit, and put a little lip balm on the cotton pad, then stick them to the tinder for a fire starter. Could carry some pj in a small tube or bottle, I guess. Sometimes I use hand sanitizer on the bandaids, it burns, too. If you use the fabric bandaids they burn very well. The plastic ones melt, but eventually burn.

----------

